# Call of Duty 2



## Thank The Cheese (Jan 30, 2006)

The Gods at Aspyr have announced COD 2 will be released for the Macintosh in May. As someone hopelessly addicted to COD1 (or, more specifically, COD United Offensive online play) I'm very pleased about this. 

I value the opinions of those here more than the reviews I've read, so I was wondering if anyone here has played it on the PC or Xbox, or whatever?

I'm more interested in the multiplayer side of things than single player. I've read many reviews that go in depth with the SP (apparently more of the same, but even more linear and scripted), but I didn't even finish COD1 single player, so i dont really care about COD2 SP. 

I'm a little concerned about the lack of vehicles and other United Offensive-inspired additions to the MP. How does COD2 multiplayer compare to COD:United Offensive multiplayer? Any new game modes or other additions that make it worth upgrading?

Also, the minimum requirements for PC are 
1.4 GHZ
512 RAM
GeForce 4

My iMac is
1.8Ghz
1.5GB RAM
Geforce FX 5200

so it will run, no doubt. But how well? Anyone played COD2 with similar specs on a PC? (or are PC and Mac specs not comparable for this sort of thing?)

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## ex2bot (Feb 2, 2006)

My guess is that your iMac should run it pretty well, though probably with somewhat reduced graphics. The 5200 isn't the greatest graphics chipset.

Minimum requirements for Mac games at this point tend to be around the 1.25 MHz area w/ Geforce 5200 with the notable exception of Doom 3 (and the upcoming Quake 4, same engine). Doom's minimums are 1.5 GHz. And it looks like Doom doesn't really run on anything less than an ATI 9800. Unless you want to play at 640x480.

Doug


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh bugger: doesn't look like I'll be able to run it. 

Looks like I'll be playing UO for a while yet!


----------



## ex2bot (Apr 3, 2006)

Possibly good news for some with Quake 4, according to IMG or Macgamer: 

They've included some multi-processor optimizations for Quake 4, to possibly be brought back to Quake 3 later. That's good news for those of us with dual/quad processors.

Doug


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 4, 2006)

Annoying, isn't it? I have CoD2 on the PC @ home. Problem is, I don't have an internet connection.

I DO have an internet connection at work, but as I use a Mac at work, I can't play CoD2!

So this post is pretty much a waste of time, innit?

Hi BlackFlag!


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 5, 2006)

Hello Captain!  Just play it at work on the sly... 

Bit of a different point, but today one of the IT guys at work installed XP on a MacBook using that 'Boot Camp' thing (note my prowess with technical lingo ), and proceeded to install 'F.E.A.R.' on it.  Ran without a hitch! So, you'll be able to play single-player CoD2 at home, but just not online!


----------

